# Registered Nurse Enrolment Plan



## carrieb (22 May 2004)

Hi there

 I am new to this forum but I have been reading and this seems to be an excellent resource for info. I am an experienced Registered Nurse with a Diploma of Nursing and am attempting to join the CF thru the Nurse Enrolment Plan....which means I have 2 years of university to attend also to obtain my degree to become an officer.  Is anyone else out there familiar with this plan?  If so what is your experience with this?  I have just submitted all my documents with my application and wondering how quickly things will progress from here?  I understand they are recruiting Registered Nurses like mad...so does this mean they would process those applications quicker because Nurses are in demand right now or am I just having wishful thoughts?   

I have already done a search and haven‘t found much info about Nursing officers on here. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bossi (23 May 2004)

Have you already visited the dnd.ca site under Careers?
Nursing link 

You‘ll probably have to content yourself with info from the Recruiting Centre - it‘s doubtful that you‘ll run into a military nurse here (although the medics might have some insight).

Good luck - we need all the good nurses we can get!


----------



## Art Johnson (23 May 2004)

Carrie if you wish to be a Military Nurse God Bless you. They are the most wonderful women on earth. I would not be alive without them.


----------



## carrieb (23 May 2004)

Actually yes I have already visited the dnd.ca site under careers but it gives very limited info for nurses...especially the current enrolment plan they offering now.  I also have already visited the recruiting center in Ottawa where I picked up my application but Info is sketchy from there also.

Thanks for you encouragement Bossi and Art Johnson.

Nursing has already been very rewarding for me...just looking for a new challenge. My husband is military and I have seen what a good career he has had so far....so I anxiously await my opportunity to get a crack at it also.


----------



## Garbageman (24 May 2004)

I did a couple of courses with some people who were going through for Nurse ROTP at civy universities.  They generally would be on course with the other civy univ. types (which often includes commissioned from the ranks), and, similar to the reserves, all courses ran in the summers.  During the school year you just have to check in with your support unit once or twice a term to take care of some administrivia, but other than that you get to pretend like you‘re a civy student.  First summer would likely be IAP (8 weeks) and second summer would be BOTP (5 weeks) and Second Language Training, all in lovely St. Jean, QC.


----------



## yot (24 May 2004)

Carrie, that is good topic for myself... I am going to study General Nursing Degree a year later(because I am in waiting list). I just wonder I heard someone said CF has tution support? is that right?


----------



## carrieb (24 May 2004)

Yot,

Yes the CF will pay for tuition...ie. rotp...that is all that I am familiar with at this point.  I am already a nurse but need my degree to be considered an officer in the reg force..thus I will need to attend the Post RN degree course at university (2 years) to obtain my degree.  If the military offers me a job...they will pay for my university costs to do this upgrading to degree of nursing.


----------



## yot (24 May 2004)

I applied to be medic in army reserve... I don‘t know is that a right choice or not. During the interview, the officer said keeps go to the college, continue the education. But just thinking, if I apply the ROTP, will this be better???


----------



## Fraser.g (24 May 2004)

Carrie,

I am a RN on the Civie side of the house and a nursing officer on the army side. 
You will get your last years of school paid for and then your BNOC in Borden after that. 
The one thing that I have to caution you about is that the army still does not know what to do with the majority of nursing officers. As far as I know there are 97 Nursing Officers in the Regular Force. 5 of those are in bed side jobs the remainder are pushing administrative paper ensuring that everyone else keeps up to date with their skills while the nurses faid. 
That being said you could also go for your MN and advanced practice all on the government nickle.

I am an ER Nurse on civi side and do the Platoon commander stuff in the reserves. This puts me in the prime position that I choose where I practice, maintain my skillset that the army wishes me to have as well as be available for deployment (of my choosing not theirs).
The reserves will pay for 50% of your last two years of your BSN under the post secondary reembursment program if that is the way you wish to go.

All I ask is that you ask alot of questons at CFRC before you sign on the dotted line. If you are close to a base, drop into the MIR (base clinic) and ask to talk to a Nursing Officer for more info.

I hope this answers some of your questions. If you have more please give me a shout.

Good luck in which ever path you choose and keep us all informed.


----------



## Gunner (24 May 2004)

There are only two sure things in this world...taxes and nurses.     

In all seriousness, good luck Carrie.  The CF will allow you to have a very fulfilling nursing career.

Cheers,


----------



## evansfsc (17 Jun 2004)

Hi!

I am going throught the same process right now.  check you messages, I have sent you a personal one.

Sandi


----------



## mml (30 Apr 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I have tried looking on the CF website under Nursing Careers and  with the Local Office here but they  really couldnt offer me much information.

I am in the research stage of  considering this opportunity as I am married and  live in NS and would like someone who has been through this or know information on this to help me. I am 25 years old and would like to take nursing as a career at a local university(4 year program for  a Registered Nurse) . I have no nursing background....Someone told me if I signed a contract with the army  then they would pay for my tution and housing and etc. Is this true? Also I would have to serve a min of 8 years in the army? Is teh education only paid for if you enroll in the army full time or part time?

I am wondering what all the details of this is such as  what schooling is required after my 4 year nursing degree and where and for how long?
What is the difference between nursing in the reserves  vs  reg recruit?
When all the steps are done where do nurses now in days usually find them selves on land or  deployed or what not?


Thanks ,

Melanie


----------



## medicineman (30 Apr 2007)

mml,

I'd suggest looking at the CF recruiting website and elsewhere and search ROTP - Regular Officer Training Plan.  That is the entry program that puts you through university.  I'm unsure of what your payback would be.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## mml (30 Apr 2007)

Thanks MedicineMan . 

 I checked out that site and found it to be some help I just need a little more.  


Thanks though


----------



## kincanucks (30 Apr 2007)

This is information from when I left recruiting last July so confirm with the CFRC/D.

Applicants must be accepted without condition to a post RN program leading to a Bachelor of Nursing or Bachelor of Science in Nursing at a Canadian university with attendance on a full-time basis. Subsidization will be for a maximum of _two years of study_. Proof of academic qualifications (i.e. transcripts, diplomas) to be included with the file. Applicants must be a practicing Registered Nurse in good standing with the applicable provincial regulatory body and have a  minimum of two years practical experience.

All RNEP candidates shall incur a _minimum of 36 months obligatory service after 6 months of subsidization_. Obligatory service shall be calculated based on _two months’ service for each month of education or training_.

So if you are not a RN now then you must apply for ROTP and now we don't pay for your housing. Lots of post on this very subject.


----------



## mml (30 Apr 2007)

Thanks for your post.... It all gets  a little confusing as to the process and time served and how much you get a month on top of tution and what not. I contacted teh local office but they didnt seem to be much help which was discourging.


Thanks ,

Melanie


----------



## kincanucks (1 May 2007)

mml said:
			
		

> Thanks for your post.... It all gets  a little confusing as to the process and time served and how much you get a month on top of tution and what not. I contacted teh local office but they didnt seem to be much help which was discourging.
> 
> 
> Thanks ,
> ...



Then send an e-mail to jobs@forces.ca and make sure you include the part about the CFRC/D not being helpful.


----------



## psychmurse (15 Feb 2009)

Hey All,

I am an RPN, in Alberta, and I spoke with the recruiters a few days ago.  My question was whether myself (as a RPN - not an RN) could get into the RNEP, and, aside from the fact that the application deadline has past they said that it wouldn't be a problem!

Before anyone gets to excited I should explain that a RPN in Western Canada is different than a RPN in Ontario, we are Registered Psychiatric Nurses, and the educational program for us is basically the same as the RN program (diploma exit), a difference of 2-3 courses (instead of labor/delivery and peds we get psych) unlike the RPNs in Ontario etc who are like LPNs we have here in Alberta

Anyways I just wanted to put that out there to any other RPN's (who've been accepted into school!) who might want to look at the army for a career move.


----------

